# Wahl eines Laptops



## fungo (18. November 2004)

Hallöchen,

bin jetzt schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, nur das Angebot und die Vielfalt ist einfach zu groß um einfach so zuzuschlagen und dazu ist es einfach auch zu teuer.

Ich hatte in die engere Auswahl die Asus MN 6727 oder 6828 gezogen, weil ich von vielen gehört habe, dass Asus eine sehrgute Verarbeitung und Qualität liefert. Der Preis ist dafür leider auch ein wenig höher..
Wollte das ganze bei notebooksbilliger.com kaufen, da der Laden in der Nähe ist. 
Der aktuelle Preis liegt bei dem erstem um die 1450 und beim zweiten um 1550€.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch Alternativen nennen, die vielleicht noch besser sind?

Danke!


----------



## soraxdesign (18. November 2004)

Komm drauf an was du von deinem Laptop erwartest und was du damit anstellen willst *standard satz zitier* *g*.
Hab mich "damals" für das Acer 2012 entschieden, kannst dich ja bei notebooksbilliger.de darüber informieren. Ich kann sagen, dieses Book is der Hammer. Einzig DVD BRenner hätte ich noch nehmen soll, ist aber jetz nicht das große Problem (hab nen Nullmodemkabel und nen DVD Brenner in meinem Desktop Rechner). Es ist leise, schnell und absolut auch zum zocken geeignet (wenn auch das eher weniger der Fall is bei, aber HL 2 dürfet drauf laufen). Vor allem Breitbild ist schon sehr geil für Schreiben und Photoshoppen.

Also, teile uns deine Kriterien mit und wir können dir Helfen. Rufen Sie jetzt an und bestellen Sie das 3teilige Notebookset - 0190 22...... *gg*

Greetz


----------



## fungo (18. November 2004)

Sorry, Anwendungsgebiet wollte ich doch reinschreiben, habs aber wieder vergessen, weil ich abgelenkt war.
Also es sollte schon für gelegentliche Zockerpartien herhalten, wobei man ja sowas wie Doom 3 oder HL2 ausschließen kann, aber ne Mobile Radeon 9700 sollte es schon sein. 
Anwendungen von Grafik über VIdeoschnitt... ist alles dabei, daher kann ich das gar nicht so genau sagen.
Fürs Studium muss es natürlic auch herhalten... Office, Latex usw...

Ja, Centrino denke ich schon, weil ich es auch mobil verwenden will, bei langer Laufzeit. Platte reicht eigentlich ne 60 GB, denn die 80 GB sind ja noch langsamer..

Ram sind 512 ja mittlerweile normal.

Die Verarbeitung ist mir sehr wichtig, mein Freund hatte nen FSC und das ist nach 1 1/2 Jahren auseinandergefallen....

DVD-Brenner wäre gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, weil ich jetzt schon einen im Desktop Rechner hab, denn allzu schwer sollte der Schleppi auch nicht sein.


----------

